
Two drones cause at least two dozens of diverted flights at Gatwick airport - crypto-jeronimo
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6513923/Chaos-Gatwick-drone-spotted-near-airport-SHUTS-runway.html
======
msadowski
I hope that they find and jail those people and make an example out of them.

I'm afraid that at some point due to actions of irresponsible individuals like
these both the drone hobbyist and developers will be negatively affected.

------
erpaa
Thanks to Brexit, Britain can now restore its draconian rules about kites and
toy aircraft. Which was 50 metres. The EU-ruling is 150(300) metres.

~~~
crypto-jeronimo
The current UK rules state a maximum of 400 feet (120 m), AFAIK. Also,
speaking of EU, most urban areas of France are off limits, and the not-so-
urban ones allow at most 30m/50m (depending on distance from urban areas).

